# The Comeback



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st.
Its called the comeback. :biggrin: 
Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

P.S.
I finished the int this weekend.All i need is the small details for the int.i will post pics asap.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 1 2007, 04:09 PM~8909179
> *Can't wait to see it finished
> *


shit.you ,me and the rest of LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

will see :0 :angry: same story diff topic


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 03:49 PM~8909477
> *will see  :0  :angry: same story diff topic
> *



:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 04:49 PM~8909477
> *will see  :0  :angry: same story diff topic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2007, 04:45 PM~8909449
> *ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 03:49 PM~8909477
> *will see  :0  :angry: same story diff topic
> *


:yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 1 2007, 04:57 PM~8909546
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 02:53 PM~8909504
> *:uh:
> *


let's see if u could like the big boys 

heres some insperation  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 04:59 PM~8909567
> *let's see if u could like the big boys
> 
> heres some insperation   :biggrin:
> ...


very nice car.ill give you that.well see.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 05:02 PM~8909576
> *        :biggrin:
> *


but dont let it get to your head. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

untill january wow thats a long time,,,,that cars gonna be nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 03:04 PM~8909589
> *but dont let it get to your head. :uh:
> *


don't be a hater :biggrin: 

build it better :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 1 2007, 05:07 PM~8909622
> *untill january wow thats a long time,,,,that cars gonna be nice
> *


im really hopeing so.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 1 2007, 03:07 PM~8909622
> *untill january wow thats a long time,,,,that cars gonna be nice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 05:08 PM~8909638
> *don't  be a hater  :biggrin:
> 
> build it better  :uh:
> *


we will see what i can come up with.besides.im building it for myself.if somebody doesnt like it.tough shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 1 2007, 07:07 PM~8909622
> *untill january wow thats a long time,,,,that cars gonna be nice
> *


sure is, and the interior is about done, lol.. way its going it wont be long until its done..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 05:10 PM~8909651
> *sure is, and the interior is about done, lol.. way its going it wont be long until its done..
> *


well i said Jan.but im really hoping sooner. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

built two weeks homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 05:11 PM~8909660
> *built two weeks homie
> 
> 
> ...


and?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 07:11 PM~8909658
> *well i said Jan.but im really hoping sooner. :biggrin:
> *


way your going, you should be able to knock a few out by jan  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 04:13 PM~8909680
> *way your going, you should be able to knock a few out by jan   :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 05:13 PM~8909680
> *way your going, you should be able to knock a few out by jan   :biggrin:
> *


well see.im concentrating on this one then i will worry about the other 300 cars i have in storage. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

tonite im hopeing to drill the door locks on the door panels. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHO PINSTRIPED YOUR LS BIGDOG??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2007, 05:24 PM~8909749
> *WHO PINSTRIPED YOUR LS BIGDOG??
> *


David Garcia. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 03:39 PM~8909798
> *David Garcia. :0
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 05:48 PM~8909851
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2007, 03:24 PM~8909749
> *WHO PINSTRIPED YOUR LS BIGDOG??
> *


highlander 64 did it he does some crazy shit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 05:51 PM~8909876
> *highlander 64 did it he does some crazy shit
> *


thats he does.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice to see you building again,best of luck


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 06:31 PM~8910119
> *nice to see you building again,best of luck
> *


thank you.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 06:41 PM~8910605
> *thank you.
> *


anytime bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 05:10 PM~8909650
> *we will see what i can come up with.besides.im building it for myself.if somebody doesnt like it.tough shit.
> *


Truth!!!!!

Looking good homie keep it up! Don't stress on what these fools got to say!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 04:11 PM~8909660
> *built two weeks homie
> 
> 
> ...


any pix of the interior, engine, trunk, or undercarriage?? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good luck homie hope u get it done by that time man keep us posted


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Oct 1 2007, 09:14 PM~8911502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.these shit talkers dont bother me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color u gonna go with?? and yea this ain't no contest.... build what u like at the pace u like.... u are your worst critic so as long as u happy its all good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8911786
> *what color u gonna go with?? and yea this ain't no contest.... build what u like at the pace u like.... u are your worst critic so as long as u happy its all good
> *


amen :biggrin: 
color?i dont know yet.im thinking when i am ready.i will ask all of you for opinions.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done yet? :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8919692
> *done yet?  :0
> *


almost. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

now i need to figure out hw to make upper and lower control arms. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 11:31 PM~8928730
> *done yet?
> *


almost :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 12:55 AM~8928898
> *almost  :biggrin:
> *


PIC OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yo homie how did you make the head lights on the monte


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 10:06 AM~8930625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just ordered a bunch of photo etched stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the comeback


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 12:18 PM~8931092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 12:20 PM~8931107
> *done yet?
> *


just a little it longer. :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

lookin good so far man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 4 2007, 02:03 PM~8931823
> *lookin good so far man
> *


thanks bro.i will postpics of the int as soon as i can.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 10:20 AM~8931107
> *done yet?
> *


X2 when???????????? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8932253
> *X2 when????????????  :angry:
> *


  pics on int tonight.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 12:59 PM~8932264
> * pics on int tonight.
> *


OKEY DOKEY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2007, 03:28 PM~8932459
> *OKEY DOKEY :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dam.im trying to dig out my tools and all the stuff i had put away. :angry:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

KUSTOMBUILDER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 4 2007, 05:27 PM~8932807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 4 2007, 04:27 PM~8932807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin copycat. :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8932264
> * pics on int tonight.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 11:10 PM~8936081
> *:dunno:
> *


be patient. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 11:15 PM~8936099
> *be patient. :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 05:39 PM~8911786
> *what color u gonna go with?? and yea this ain't no contest.... build what u like at the pace u like.... u are your worst critic so as long as u happy its all good
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn bro, its been so long since I seen a mockup pic that I forgot what your building. :biggrin: 

You got finished pics?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8932264
> * pics on int tonight.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

fuckkkkkkkkkk.im stuck.i dont know what color to paint it. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

any color.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 02:25 PM~8939245
> *
> any color.
> *


i know homie.i just want this one to stand out.im ordering a bucnh of phot etch stuff for it. :biggrin: 

dosnt look like much yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so your doing the interior then the paint? I find that backwards, I depend the interior color on the paint color.  But your a kustombuilder and I'm a newb. :biggrin: 

I love that lime green one up there and the blue W/white top.  

just do your thing homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 02:36 PM~8939300
> *so your doing the interior then the paint?     I find that backwards,   I depend the interior color on the paint color.      But your a kustombuilder and I'm a newb.   :biggrin:
> 
> I love that lime green one up there and the blue W/white top.
> ...


no.i usally do it the way you said.unless i already know what colors im going with.this time i jumped the gun and thought i had a color already.thats why i did the int.but i decided not to go with that color.so now im stuck. :angry:

i was going to use this one.but i decided not to.
4580 Sparklescent Mango 
http://www.autoaircolors.com/series_4500.htm


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GO WITH HOK SUNSET PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 5 2007, 03:06 PM~8939456
> *GO WITH HOK SUNSET PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


do you know were i can see a pic of that color?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2007, 01:10 PM~8939487
> *do you know were i can see a pic of that color?
> *


YEAH THE 63 ON THE COVER OF THE OCT 07 LRM!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 5 2007, 03:12 PM~8939498
> *YEAH THE 63 ON THE COVER OF THE OCT 07 LRM!!
> *


dam.let me go look. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

either color will be HOT!!! 


4580 mango with 4582 teqila yellow on top. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 03:22 PM~8939556
> *either color will be HOT!!!
> 4580 mango with 4582 teqila yellow on top.    :0
> *


hmmmm.ya huh


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You want a wild Kolor Dave ! 



Paint the Red ! Then cover that with Cooper Pearl ! It will be a sweet color ! 

Or take a stright black and hit it with Auqa Mist pearl ! That will be a very easy , afforable and nice custom finish ! If i can find my pics of the Honda i paint a few years ago i post it up! 

Either color will look good with the interior color you post !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 03:45 PM~8939660
> *You  want  a  wild  Kolor  Dave  !
> Paint the  Red !  Then  cover  that    with  Cooper Pearl !    It  will  be  a  sweet  color  !
> 
> ...


ya.i like those.thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

try gold base with aluma yellow 

that color is fucking sweeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

try gold base with aluma yellow 

that color is fucking sweeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2007, 05:05 PM~8940150
> *try gold base with aluma yellow
> 
> that color is fucking sweeeeeeeet :biggrin:
> *


didnt you do a car like that?or you told me about it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2007, 03:09 PM~8940170
> *didnt you do a car like that?or you told me about it.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2007, 06:10 PM~8940488
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.got some updated pics.i will post them tonite.got some photo etch stuff.waiting on some other stuff in the mail.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Your not tring to show off the models i built for as your own are you ? I heard about you KB ! 















































































Just joking fool ! And you know the deal




IF NOT THIS YEAR THEN WHEN ? </span> :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 01:57 PM~8960985
> *Your  not  tring  to  show  off  the  models  i  built  for  as  your  own    are  you ?  I  heard  about  you    KB  !
> Just  joking    fool !    And  you  know  the  deal
> IF  NOT  THIS    YEAR  THEN  WHEN  ? </span> :biggrin:
> *


muy funny cabron.pinche ******. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DONE YET?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2007, 06:50 AM~8967308
> *DONE YET??    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2007, 07:50 AM~8967308
> *DONE YET??    :biggrin:
> *



Come on its only been a few weeks ! There still 345 months left in his personal build off time limit ! 


Dhit Maybe he gave him self enough time to find a garage the kits in it and then hopefully he has enough time to 



TAKE A GOD DANG PIC OF THE PROJECT WITH PROGRESS !  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8969098
> *Come  on  its  only  been a  few  weeks  !    There  still    345  months  left  in  his  personal  build off  time  limit !
> Dhit  Maybe  he  gave  him  self  enough  time  to  find  a  garage  the  kits  in  it  and  then  hopefully  he  has  enough time  to
> TAKE  A  GOD  DANG  PIC  OF  THE  PROJECT  WITH  PROGRESS !   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh yea progress pics.im on it.good news.i found the color im going with.
Sparklescent Porn Star Pink :biggrin: shit is bad ass.has micro purple flakes in it.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PICS OF THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!! THOUGHT YOU SAID A FEW DAYS AGO YOU WERE "GETTING PICS TONIGHT"?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 10 2007, 09:56 AM~8969783
> *PICS OF THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!! THOUGHT YOU SAID A FEW DAYS AGO YOU WERE "GETTING PICS TONIGHT"?
> *


x-2


:twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i know i know.i will have pics up in the morning.fur shizzle.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

heard that before..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 02:00 PM~8969818
> *heard that before.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8969838
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LMAO! 


bump for pics. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 06:08 AM~8975679
> *LMAO!
> bump for pics.    :biggrin:
> *


loading them now.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 10:19 AM~8976967
> *PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



X34


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 11:55 AM~8976813
> *loading them now.
> *



OK today is the 11th ! Factor in your building speed ! The k56 modem speed and the LiL image loader ! We should be able to veiw your pics in 

























2215


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 11:41 AM~8977158
> *OK  today    is  the  11th !  Factor  in your  building  speed !  The  k56  modem  speed  and  the  LiL  image  loader  !  We  should  be  able  to  veiw    your  pics  in
> 2215
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 06:55 AM~8976813
> *loading them now.
> *


damn..... how it take for them pics to load???? been over an hour..... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:14 AM~8977385
> *damn..... how it take for them pics to load???? been over an hour.....  :uh:
> *



He had to take the desposeable camera to walmart for the 1 hour photos. They should be ready now. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lmao.... i used to do that shit bout 5 years ago..... costs a lot of money.... i was managing the website for a car club i used to be in.... was before they started puttin them on disc too.... i would have them developed then come home and scan the fukkers... :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 12:18 PM~8977423
> *He had to take the desposeable camera to walmart for the 1 hour photos.  They should be ready now.  :cheesy:
> *


im in a meeting.i will do it as soon as im out. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do what? take them to walmart? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok cry babys. :biggrin: 
here 2 pics from last nite.
The first one is the body.originally i had a 44 in moon roof.i decided to be diffrent and cut the whole thing out and make it a rag top. :biggrin: 
second picis the paints i picked up last nite on my way home.
1 is the porn star pink.
the other is the fushia metallic.
im going to do some small patterns and see how it comes out. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: keep it up homie......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:14 PM~8978697
> *:thumbsup:  keep it up homie......
> *


thanks bro.this weekend i will cut the trunk open.try to hinge everything. hopefully next weekend i can shoot the base.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: u mean next month???















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 04:04 PM~8978606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that stuff. Every time I've tried to mask it off it the paint sticks to the tape.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

no no.next week. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 11 2007, 04:49 PM~8979521
> *Good luck with that stuff. Every time I've tried to mask it off it the paint sticks to the tape.
> *


i have yet to have any problems.i use transfer tape for the decals and it works great.after ea coat.i pass the blow dryer on low to get all the water out.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like the roof all opened like that. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 04:04 PM~8978606
> *Ok cry babys. :biggrin:
> here 2 pics from last nite.
> The first one is the body.originally i had a 44 in moon roof.i decided to be diffrent and cut the whole thing out and make it a rag top. :biggrin:
> ...




Looks like you were kinda late on that call !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 07:51 PM~8981029
> *Looks  like  you  were  kinda  late  on  that  call !
> 
> 
> ...


i know about yours.mine will look better. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:54 PM~8982666
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 11:53 PM~8982651
> *i know about yours.mine will look better. :uh:
> *



WILL IT ? At least mine is finished ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 09:33 PM~8982903
> *WILL  IT  ?  At  least  mine  is  finished !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: GOOD ONE!!! HMMMM DO I SMELL A BUILD OFF BETWEEN KB AND MINI


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 12 2007, 12:39 AM~8982936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: GOOD ONE!!! HMMMM DO I SMELL A BUILD OFF BETWEEN KB AND MINI
> *



Fred ! I put down more in a week then KB has sence 04 ! LOL !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8983032
> *Fred  !    I  put  down  more  in a week  then  KB  has  sence  04  !    LOL !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8983032
> *Fred  !    I  put  down  more  in a week  then  KB  has  sence  04  !    LOL !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 11:33 PM~8982903
> *WILL  IT  ?  At  least  mine  is  finished !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  true


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8978744
> *thanks bro.this weekend i will cut the trunk open.try to hinge everything. hopefully next weekend i can shoot the base.
> *


any luck? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS TOPIC WILL BE DRAGED OUT 40 PAGE'S BEFORE WE GET ONE DAM PROGRESS PIC.. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 13 2007, 08:10 PM~8995206
> *THIS TOPIC WILL BE DRAGED OUT 40 PAGE'S BEFORE WE GET ONE DAM PROGRESS PIC.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 08:51 PM~8981029
> *Looks  like  you  were  kinda  late  on  that  call !
> 
> 
> ...


seen this car in person its a very nice build.the pics dont do it justice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 03:21 PM~8978744
> *thanks bro.this weekend i will cut the trunk open.try to hinge everything. hopefully next weekend i can shoot the base.
> *


here are some progress ics.i didnt get that much time to work on it this weekend.i was up last nite till 12 working on it.i did hinge it like i said.it was kind of hard.i have never done a hinge before.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE REAR LS BUMPER???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2007, 11:19 AM~9004690
> *ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE REAR LS BUMPER???
> *


thinking about it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey KB i Have a rear LS Bumper ! WANT TO TRADE ! 


I'll make it really easy for you ! I GIVE YOU THE BUMPER if you get the Big BODY Hearse's out of storage and take 1 pic of it next to the Monte ! I even toss in 4 pumps and 10 battery set up all wired up and detailed ready to put in !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9005226
> *Hey  KB    i  Have  a  rear  LS  Bumper  !    WANT  TO  TRADE  !
> I'll make it  really  easy  for  you !  I  GIVE  YOU  THE BUMPER  if  you  get the  Big  BODY  Hearse's  out  of  storage  and  take  1  pic  of  it  next  to  the  Monte  !  I  even  toss  in  4 pumps  and 10  battery    set  up  all  wired  up  and  detailed  ready  to  put  in !
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 15 2007, 01:32 PM~9005249
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 11:30 AM~9005226
> *Hey  KB    i  Have  a  rear  LS  Bumper  !    WANT  TO  TRADE  !
> I'll make it  really  easy  for  you !  I  GIVE  YOU  THE BUMPER  if  you  get the  Big  BODY  Hearse's  out  of  storage  and  take  1  pic  of  it  next  to  the  Monte  !  I  even  toss  in  4 pumps  and 10  battery    set  up  all  wired  up  and  detailed  ready  to  put  in !
> *



LMAO! :biggrin: :biggrin: hell of a deal bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9005226
> *Hey  KB    i  Have  a  rear  LS  Bumper  !    WANT  TO  TRADE  !
> I'll make it  really  easy  for  you !  I  GIVE  YOU  THE BUMPER  if  you  get the  Big  BODY  Hearse's  out  of  storage  and  take  1  pic  of  it  next  to  the  Monte  !  I  even  toss  in  4 pumps  and 10  battery    set  up  all  wired  up  and  detailed  ready  to  put  in !
> *


let me think about it.i stil owe twinn.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9005226
> *Hey  KB    i  Have  a  rear  LS  Bumper  !    WANT  TO  TRADE  !
> I'll make it  really  easy  for  you !  I  GIVE  YOU  THE BUMPER   if  you  get the  Big  BODY  Hearse's  out  of  storage  and  take  1  pic  of  it  next  to  the  Monte  !  I  even  toss  in  4 pumps  and 10  battery    set  up  all  wired  up  and  detailed  ready  to  put  in !
> *


TAKE THE DAMN PIC :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great kustombuilder! check your PMs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 15 2007, 01:39 PM~9005331
> *TAKE THE DAMN PIC :angry:
> *


LOL! :uh: LOL !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 15 2007, 12:39 PM~9005331
> *TAKE THE DAMN PIC :angry:
> *


i will.keep your shirt on.i need to go dig it out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey KB before you paint It I got a few quick tips on making your LS head lamp's ! pm me your Phone # and i call you !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:59 PM~9005553
> *Hey  KB  before  you    paint  It  I    got  a  few  quick  tips  on  making  your  LS  head lamp's  !  pm    me  your  Phone  #  and  i  call  you !
> *


i have the headlamps done.but i would love to find out your way. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOT HATING BUT DID YOU BASE IT, THEN CUT IT OPEN?????????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9008611
> *NOT HATING BUT DID YOU BASE IT, THEN CUT IT OPEN?????????
> *


no.its primer.i dint plan on cutting it up till after i primered.it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9022088
> *done yet?
> *


the trunk is done hinged.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 10:30 AM~9005226
> *Hey  KB    i  Have  a  rear  LS  Bumper  !    WANT  TO  TRADE  !
> I'll make it  really  easy  for  you !  I  GIVE  YOU  THE BUMPER  if  you  get the  Big  BODY  Hearse's  out  of  storage  and  take  1  pic  of  it  next  to  the  Monte  !  I  even  toss  in  4 pumps  and 10  battery    set  up  all  wired  up  and  detailed  ready  to  put  in !
> *


ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i buy that for a dollar :biggrin: 

dude what the fuck r u waiting for :angry: take the fucking pic :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HELL NO!!! I WANNA SEE HIM HOLDING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 17 2007, 02:10 PM~9024307
> *HELL NO!!! I WANNA SEE HIM HOLDING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: yeah next to the monte carlo all 3 at one time :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 06:04 PM~9025079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS+Oct 4 2007, 06:06 PM~8934077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 heres your color homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: that's it all rite.I love that color.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

what do you guys think about a viper motor in the LS?
:thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2007, 09:11 AM~9029880
> *what do you guys think about a viper motor in the LS?
> :thumbsup: or  :thumbsdown:
> *


:thumbsdown: to big


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 18 2007, 11:55 AM~9030128
> *:thumbsdown: to big
> *


ya huh?i just wanted to be a little diffrent.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

viper for a race car....maybe
for a lowrider....overkill

IMO 

but do YOU


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 18 2007, 12:19 PM~9030299
> *viper for a race car....maybe
> for a lowrider....overkill
> 
> ...


very true.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lets see a pic of the whammy tank :biggrin: 

i didn't take any when i made it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 12:43 PM~9030557
> *lets see a pic of the whammy tank  :biggrin:
> 
> i didn't take any when i made it
> *


ok.give me a min.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

here are the pics of the setup.im going to start plumbing it this weekend. :biggrin: 
DoUgH you do some awsome work.thanks again for the hookup.  
i stayed up last nite till midnite to put in some work. :biggrin: 
i got some powerballs made. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

that whammy was a bitch to cut i killed 2 blanks before i got that one to come out right


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 01:02 PM~9030689
> *that whammy was a bitch to cut i killed 2 blanks before i got that one to come out right
> *


but it came out killer bro.my hat off to you.  i was thinking of telling you to cut it up so we can find a clear tank.that would be cool as hell.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2007, 02:06 PM~9030737
> *but it came out killer bro.my hat off to you.  i was thinking of telling you to cut it up so we can find a clear tank.that would be cool as hell.
> *


i'v thought about doin that might try it out to see what it looks like later today :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 12:16 PM~9030812
> *i'v thought about doin that might try it out to see what it looks like later today :biggrin:
> *




HELL YEA!!!! Leave alittle sticking out of the block to put the clear tank onto!! That'd be sweet. :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lol i fill it with some dyed hair gel for the fluid


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 18 2007, 01:18 PM~9030830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool keep us updated. :biggrin: and since the whammy was your hardest and latest creation.thats the one i will use in the LS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 01:21 PM~9030856
> *lol i fill it with some dyed hair gel for the fluid
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 12:21 PM~9030856
> *lol i fill it with some dyed hair gel for the fluid
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9022088
> *done yet?
> *


with the power balls. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY KB POST PROGRESS PIC OR U GONNA GET EATEN ALIVE BY EVERYBODY HERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 18 2007, 06:02 PM~9033144
> *HEY KB  POST PROGRESS PIC OR U GONNA GET EATEN ALIVE BY EVERYBODY HERE
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2007, 01:02 PM~9031196
> *with the power balls. :biggrin:
> *




yea, what are those made from? :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 18 2007, 04:02 PM~9033144
> *HEY KB  POST PROGRESS PIC OR U GONNA GET EATEN ALIVE BY EVERYBODY HERE
> *


 :angry: fucken new be

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol...........................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 06:18 AM~9036842
> *:angry: fucken new be
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol...........................
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 05:22 AM~9037022
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 11:48 PM~9035816
> *yea,    what are those made from?    :0  :0
> *


i found some round pcs of plastic and drilled them out.worked great.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 11:13 AM~9039170
> *i found some round pcs of plastic and drilled them out.worked great.
> *



:0 :0 :0 

they did work great!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 12:56 PM~9039451
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> they did work great!
> *


not great.awsome.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 11:56 AM~9039455
> *not great.awsome.
> *



not awsome.........GREATLY AWESOME


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:05 PM~9039517
> *not awsome.........GREATLY AWESOME
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im going to try to put in some work this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 08:35 AM~5600834
> *I know i know.I had a few set backs.but im getting back into it.im working on the LS and i plan to have that done in time.no excuses. :biggrin: then i will do the caddy.  im like you and 1ofaknd.Im in ninja mode.Im actually at the shows.you just dont see me.
> *



is this the same LS?????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yes it the same one. :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now i know why they were riding your ass.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got some going just as long.... but they got a lot more done than that.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 12:23 PM~9045621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now i know why they were riding your ass.....
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just keep at it homie.... like i said before u build wat u like as long as u like it fukk the rest....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 04:22 AM~9049695
> *just keep at it homie.... like i said before u build wat u like as long as u like it fukk the rest....
> *


amen


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.my dremel took a shit. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 22 2007, 12:56 PM~9057915
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.my dremel took a shit. :angry:
> *




yea right......... you just wanted to bump your topic and didn't have pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 22 2007, 02:56 PM~9057915
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.my dremel took a shit. :angry:
> *



SEND IT TO ME I PART IT OUT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 01:07 PM~9058029
> *SEND  IT  TO  ME  I  PART  IT  OUT !
> *



eazy as shit to rebuild huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 03:09 PM~9058044
> *eazy as shit to rebuild huh?    :biggrin:
> *



If its burnned up its no good ! SO what i do is part it out for the stuff in side !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 01:59 PM~9057961
> *yea right......... you just wanted to bump your topic and didn't have pics.  :biggrin:
> *


no.i was working on the front susp when it just stoped. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 02:07 PM~9058029
> *SEND  IT  TO  ME  I  PART  IT  OUT !
> *


only if you and twinn cast it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 02:09 PM~9058044
> *eazy as shit to rebuild huh?    :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh.i think its the brushes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done yet?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 04:07 PM~9058029
> *SEND  IT  TO  ME  I  PART  IT  OUT !
> *


slangin dremel parts :0 

i dropped mine last week and it was racing around the floor and caught my hand, good thing i just put the sanding bit on and it didnt have the cut off blade :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 02:46 AM~9063463
> *slangin dremel parts  :0
> 
> i dropped mine last week and it was racing around the floor and caught my hand, good thing i just put the sanding bit on and it didnt have the cut off blade  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 12:59 PM~9065913
> *any progress pics  :biggrin:
> *


i will this week.i just got in the mail the cont kit.the batterys and the 58 resin skirts.im going to build the battery rack tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave can we bullshit here some other people don't like it i guess it's gonna fuck up their spot light :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 01:32 PM~9066176
> *hey dave can we bullshit here some other people don't like it i guess it's gonna fuck up their spot light  :biggrin:
> *


you know me for many yrs bro.im cool about anything.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 12:32 PM~9066176
> *hey dave can we bullshit here some other people don't like it i guess it's gonna fuck up their spot light  :biggrin:
> *



he whores everyone elses thread. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:38 AM~9066230
> *you know me for many yrs bro.im cool about anything.
> *


 :thumbsup: somepeople on another topic got a lil touchy about the bullshit that was being said how ruuuuuuuude :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 01:46 PM~9066290
> *:thumbsup: somepeople on another topic got a lil touchy about the bullshit that was being said how ruuuuuuuude  :biggrin:
> *


which topic?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 12:26 PM~9066126
> *i will this week.</span>i just got in the mail the cont kit.the batterys and the 58 resin skirts.im going to build the battery rack tonite. :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOUR PRETTY CONSISTENT... :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 23 2007, 01:49 PM~9066312
> *YOUR PRETTY CONSISTENT... :0
> *


your pretty ugly. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:47 AM~9066296
> *which topic?
> *


THE ONE WITH THE WILLY WANKER ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:51 AM~9066325
> *your pretty ugly. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 01:51 PM~9066331
> *THE ONE WITH THE WILLY WANKER ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


oh that.i dont care.i ignore them.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Oct 23 2007, 12:51 PM~9066325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BE THE JUDGE... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 23 2007, 01:54 PM~9066353
> *NOT AS BAD AS YOU....
> 
> 
> ...


come on bro.now im going to have to fight of the women.dam


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Oct 23 2007, 12:49 PM~9066312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:53 AM~9066346
> *oh that.i dont care.i ignore them.
> *


WOULN'T WANT TO RUIN THEIR IMAGE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 23 2007, 12:54 PM~9066353
> *
> 
> 
> ...














YOU LOOK LIKE YOUR RELATED...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 23 2007, 11:54 AM~9066353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNN

HEY DAVE U STILL AN UGLY PLUCK :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Oct 23 2007, 02:00 PM~9066413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 02:01 PM~9066424
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNN
> 
> HEY DAVE U STILL AN UGLY PLUCK  :biggrin:
> *


shut up cabron.you just miss me. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 12:02 PM~9066440
> *shut up cabron.you just miss me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :no: :loco: U MUST BE HANGIN AROUND LALO TO MUCH HE SAYS THE SAME THING ABOUT U :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 02:05 PM~9066474
> *:nono:  :no:  :loco: U MUST BE HANGIN AROUND LALO TO MUCH HE SAYS THE SAME THING ABOUT U :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i think all this shit is lalos fault. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NO SHIT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 02:09 PM~9066507
> *NO SHIT HUH :biggrin:
> *


dammit lalo.im texting him right now and blaming his ass.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 02:03 PM~9066444
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


watch this shit.when this monte is done.im going to go park it in your driveway for 2 weeks. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 11:18 AM~8931092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:45 AM~9070761
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i know.dont just hate the haters? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:46 PM~9070766
> *i know.dont just hate the haters? :0
> *



:biggrin: 



done yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:48 AM~9070769
> *:biggrin:
> done yet?
> *


ok just a little more.there.done.with the measurements of the pump rack. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Testing this shit out !

:angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 02:25 AM~9071101
> *Testing this  shit  out !
> 
> :angry:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:25 AM~9071101
> *Testing this  shit  out !
> 
> :angry:
> *


HEY HEY HEY!!!! NO BSING PPL'S THREADS!!!..LOLOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 24 2007, 11:40 AM~9072971
> *HEY HEY HEY!!!! NO BSING PPL'S THREADS!!!..LOLOL
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 24 2007, 12:40 PM~9072971
> *HEY HEY HEY!!!! NO BSING PPL'S THREADS!!!..LOLOL
> *


Thats all this theard is about i thought ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 09:49 AM~9073041
> *Thats  all  this  theard  is  about    i  thought ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 11:51 AM~9073060
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 12:55 PM~9073091
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Get anything dug out of that so said talked about garage storage place !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:00 PM~9073128
> *Get  anything  dug  out  of that  so  said  talked  about  garage storage  place  !
> *


i went sunday and got a bunch a shit out.the cadys wernt in the stuff.i need to go back.ill tell you what.i forgot i had all that crap. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 01:02 PM~9073146
> *i went sunday and got a bunch a shit out.the cadys wernt in the stuff.i need to go back.ill tell you what.i forgot i had all that crap. :0
> *



LETS SEE WHaT YOU PICKED UP FOOL !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 PM~9073208
> *LETS  SEE  WHaT  YOU    PICKED  UP    FOOL !
> *


i will take pics tonight.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEARD THAT BEFORE ! MEMBER ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:11 PM~9073243
> *HEARD  THAT  BEFORE  !  MEMBER ?
> *


i will.promise.feel better now?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 05:18 AM~9036842
> *:angry: fucken new be
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol...........................
> *


I MIGHT BE A NEWBE BUT IM NOT ILLITERATE..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 24 2007, 09:52 PM~9077689
> *I MIGHT BE A NEWBE BUT IM NOT ILLITERATE..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 08:10 AM~9073236
> *i will take pics tonight.
> *


where are they?????? did u find any of what i asked u about?????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 11:55 PM~9078524
> *where are they?????? did u find any of what i asked u about?????
> *


i still have to go through all the stuff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

let me know....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 11:57 PM~9078534
> *let me know....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 11:02 AM~9073146
> *i went sunday and got a bunch a shit out.the cadys wernt in the stuff.i need to go back.ill tell you what.i forgot i had all that crap. :0
> *




how much shipped? :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 24 2007, 07:52 PM~9077689
> *I MIGHT BE A NEWBE BUT IM NOT ILLITERATE..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> *


aysi muy chingon he knows how to spell fuckin milagro :biggrin: 

he says a couple of sentences with in a five month span only a newbe :uh: lol...................


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY DICKHEAD JUST CUZ U FROM MCBA DOESNT MEAN U THE SHIT!!!!! I'M NOT FROM ANY CLUB AND I CAN STILL BEAT UR ASS AT READING WRITING AND ANYTHING U WANNA CHALLENGE ME IN..... I DON'T NEED TO BE IN ANY CLUB TO BE THE SHIT I DON'T EVEN CARE TO BE IN A CLUB. WHEN U LEARN HOW TO READ & WRITE HIT ME UP!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 28 2007, 12:23 AM~9098541
> *HEY DICKHEAD JUST CUZ U FROM MCBA DOESNT MEAN U THE SHIT!!!!!  I'M NOT FROM ANY CLUB AND I CAN STILL BEAT UR ASS AT READING WRITING AND ANYTHING U WANNA CHALLENGE ME IN.....  I DON'T NEED TO BE IN ANY CLUB  TO BE THE SHIT  I DON'T EVEN CARE  TO BE IN A CLUB.  WHEN U LEARN HOW TO READ & WRITE  HIT ME UP!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
and then frank wonders why people get mad at him.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2007, 11:33 PM~9098604
> *:0
> and then frank wonders why people get mad at him.
> *


SHUT UP AND POST PICS... :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 12:35 AM~9098614
> *SHUT UP AND POST PICS... :angry:
> *


shut up midget.get your ass back to work.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2007, 11:38 PM~9098634
> *shut up midget</span>.get your ass back to work.
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU AINT SO TALL YOUSELF WHAT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT.....

JUST CUZ WHEN YOU SAND OR DUST THINGS OFF YOU DON'T NEED A DUSTER OR VACUUM WHEN YOU GOT THAT BIG ASS NOSE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 12:39 AM~9098644
> *IF YOU AINT SO TALL YOUSELF WHAT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT.....
> 
> JUST CUZ WHEN YOU SAND OR DUST THINGS OFF YOU DON'T NEED A DUSTER OR VACUUM WHEN YOU GOT THAT BIG ASS NOSE....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 11:40 PM~9098649
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT'S WHAT THE DUST SAYS...  :yessad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 12:45 AM~9098679
> *THAT'S WHAT THE DUST SAYS...  :yessad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHERE'S THE DAM PICS...... :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 27 2007, 10:23 PM~9098541
> *HEY DICKHEAD JUST CUZ U FROM MCBA DOESNT MEAN U THE SHIT!!!!!  I'M NOT FROM ANY CLUB AND I CAN STILL BEAT UR ASS AT READING WRITING AND ANYTHING U WANNA CHALLENGE ME IN.....  I DON'T NEED TO BE IN ANY CLUB  TO BE THE SHIT  I DON'T EVEN CARE  TO BE IN A CLUB.  WHEN U LEARN HOW TO READ & WRITE  HIT ME UP!!!!!!!
> *


fuckin newbe now he thinks he's smarter than me more skilled than me now that's a good joke next he gonna say he builds better :cheesy: at least i know how to say the words correctly with no "es"  on it. now to a club good for u you don't need a club anyways  cause ur so talented


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2007, 10:33 PM~9098604
> *:0
> and then frank wonders why people get mad at him.
> *


i don't wonder i don't care if their mad. if they don't like the truth then they shouldn't open their big mouth.LOOK if people can take it some critisim that's no reason for foul language or other shit put on take it like a man not like a bitch if lalo can take it then he shouln't comment a anything or anyone says or other people i see it as just bullshiting not as taking it all serious but other people see it differently than others :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 12:17 PM~9114434
> *i don't wonder i don't care if their mad. if they don't like the truth then they shouldn't open their big mouth.LOOK if people can take it some critisim that's no reason for foul language or other shit put on take it like a man not like a bitch if lalo can take it then he shouln't comment a anything or anyone says or other people i see it as just bullshiting not as taking it all serious but other people see it differently than others  :biggrin:
> *


ok.now back to the topic.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 30 2007, 10:31 AM~9114526
> *ok.now back to the topic.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 12:35 PM~9114549
> *
> *


im not going to post any progress pics yet.maybe next week.gotz to keep you all on your toes. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 30 2007, 10:37 AM~9114560
> *im not going to post any progress pics yet.maybe next week.gotz to keep you all on your toes. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: that sucks ................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 12:40 PM~9114590
> *:angry: that sucks ................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BIGDOG NOTICE THERE WASN'T A REPLY TO MY POST IN THE CADILLACS THREAD FROM HOMIE!!!..LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2007, 12:59 PM~9115147
> *BIGDOG NOTICE THERE WASN'T A REPLY TO MY POST IN THE CADILLACS THREAD FROM HOMIE!!!..LOL
> *


I DON'T NEED TO REPLY TO UR POST HOMIE.I KNOW WHO JAY IS.I KNOW HE IS A BADASS BUILDER. I'M NOT HERE TO MAKE FRIENDS CUZ I ONLY KNOW A FEW PPL HERE. I DON'T CARE IF I GET BANNED EITHER. I'VE SEN JAY.I'VE SEEN HIS RIDES,I DON'T KNOW HIM PERSONALLY,BUT LIKE BIGDOG SAID IF YOU TALK SHIT YOU GOT TO TAKE IT .. I DONT GET MAD AT YOUR COMMENTS ESE SO YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT AND I STILL WOULDN'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T KNOW YOU. I THINK YOUR NAME IS FRED CUZ KUSTOMBUILDER TOLD ME,SO I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT..THERE'S YOUR REPLY ESE........


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 30 2007, 03:08 PM~9116491
> *I DON'T NEED TO REPLY TO UR POST HOMIE.I KNOW WHO JAY IS.I KNOW HE IS A BADASS BUILDER. I'M NOT HERE TO MAKE FRIENDS CUZ I ONLY KNOW A FEW PPL HERE. I DON'T CARE IF I GET BANNED EITHER. I'VE SEN JAY.I'VE SEEN HIS RIDES,I DON'T KNOW HIM PERSONALLY,BUT LIKE BIGDOG SAID IF YOU TALK SHIT YOU GOT TO TAKE IT .. I DONT GET MAD AT YOUR COMMENTS ESE SO  YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT  AND I STILL WOULDN'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T KNOW YOU. I THINK YOUR NAME IS FRED CUZ KUSTOMBUILDER TOLD ME,SO I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT..THERE'S YOUR REPLY ESE........
> *


LOL..YOUR THE VATO THAT OPENED YOUR MOUTH HOMIE QUOTING AN OLD ASS REPLY ALL PISSED OFF. IF YOU KNOW JAY AND HIS WORK YOU SHOULD KNOW HE'S NOT "JUST RUNNING HIS MOUTH" AS YOU STATED. HE WASN'T TALKING SHIT HOMIE JUST STATING FACTS AND MESSING AROUND. HE NOR I NEED TO TALK SHIT TO PROVE ANYTHING. BUILDING IS ALL THE SHIT TALKING YOU NEED ESE. HEY HOMIE I DON'T KNOW NOR DO I GIVE A FUCK TO KNOW YOU. DON'T GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH FOR SOMETHING YOU STARTED!! YOU WANNA THROW DOWN ON A BUILD OFF HOMIE?????????? LETS DO IT AND SEE WHOS RIDE CAN TALK SHIT!!!! THEIRS YOUR ANSWER ESE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmn

hey dave i did not start this ok :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SORRY DAVE FOR THE WHORING!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Oct 30 2007, 07:59 PM~9117886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its better to have a build off than a shoot out. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 30 2007, 09:25 PM~9119586
> *its cool homie.you know me.im easy going and i dont let none of this get to me.you guys talk all the crap you want.i need the entertainment. :biggrin:
> :0
> its better to have a build off than a shoot out. :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: yeah


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how about a build off between frank and lalo? :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 31 2007, 10:33 AM~9123348
> *how about a build off between frank and lalo? :0
> *


 :nono: BETTER YET BETWEEN MODELS 4 LIFE AND KUSTOMBUILDER AND ROADDOGG  LET'S SEE WHO CAN FINISH FIRST


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 12:38 PM~9123396
> *:nono: BETTER YET BETWEEN MODELS 4 LIFE AND KUSTOMBUILDER AND ROADDOGG   LET'S SEE WHO CAN FINISH FIRST
> *


dont get me in the middle of this shit.this is your guys battle.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

A 4-WAY BATTLE. KB VS BD323 VS RD VS M4L!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL I'M DOWN. I DON'T GOT BEEF OR PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE HERE. HOMEBOY JUST GOT CRAZY ON ME. WHATEVER I'M NOT TRIPPIN.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2007, 03:23 PM~9124695
> *A 4-WAY BATTLE. KB VS BD323 VS RD VS M4L!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL I'M DOWN. I DON'T GOT BEEF OR PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE HERE. HOMEBOY JUST GOT CRAZY ON ME. WHATEVER I'M NOT TRIPPIN.
> *


fuck it.im down.but till the first of the yr.i want to finish the monte LS. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'M NOT TRIPPIN EITHER HOMIE,IT'S ALL BULLSHIT..I AINT GOT NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE HERE,I WUZ JUST BULLSHITTING,I DON'T GO ON THIS MUCH,BUT I DON'T THINK N E ONE SAID U COULD ONLY COMMENT ON RECENT SHIT.. BUT HEY U HAD TO COMMENT ON THIS. IT'S KOOL. LIKE B D SAID IF U GIVE SHIT U HAVE TO TAKE SHIT.. I DONT GET MAD WHEN PPL TALK SHIT TO ME LIKE B D. THAT'S Y HE AND KB AINT HOMIES NOMORE.I CAN ENTER A BUILDOFF BUT I CAN ASSURE U MY SHIT AINT GONNA BE A BADASS RIDE,BUT IT WILL BE FINISHED. I CAN'T SAY THE SAME THING BOUT B D CUZ HE HOPES FROM 1 PROJECT TO ANOTHER AND ENDS UP WITH A BUNCH OF UNFINISHED RIDEZ...... SORRY FRANK BUT IT'S THE TRUTH......LMAO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 31 2007, 04:49 PM~9125368
> *I'M NOT TRIPPIN EITHER HOMIE,IT'S ALL BULLSHIT..I AINT GOT NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE HERE,I WUZ JUST BULLSHITTING,I DON'T GO ON THIS MUCH,BUT I DON'T THINK  N E ONE SAID U COULD ONLY COMMENT ON RECENT SHIT.. BUT HEY U HAD TO COMMENT ON THIS. IT'S KOOL. LIKE B D  SAID IF U GIVE SHIT U HAVE TO TAKE SHIT.. I DONT GET MAD WHEN PPL TALK SHIT TO ME LIKE B D. THAT'S Y HE AND KB AINT HOMIES NOMORE.I CAN ENTER A BUILDOFF BUT I CAN ASSURE U MY SHIT AINT GONNA BE A BADASS RIDE,BUT IT WILL BE FINISHED. I CAN'T SAY THE SAME THING BOUT B D CUZ HE HOPES FROM 1 PROJECT TO ANOTHER AND ENDS UP WITH A BUNCH OF UNFINISHED RIDEZ......  SORRY FRANK BUT IT'S THE TRUTH......LMAO
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 31 2007, 02:49 PM~9125368
> *I'M NOT TRIPPIN EITHER HOMIE,IT'S ALL BULLSHIT..I AINT GOT NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE HERE,I WUZ JUST BULLSHITTING,I DON'T GO ON THIS MUCH,BUT I DON'T THINK  N E ONE SAID U COULD ONLY COMMENT ON RECENT SHIT.. BUT HEY U HAD TO COMMENT ON THIS. IT'S KOOL. LIKE B D  SAID IF U GIVE SHIT U HAVE TO TAKE SHIT.. I DONT GET MAD WHEN PPL TALK SHIT TO ME LIKE B D. THAT'S Y HE AND KB AINT HOMIES NOMORE.I CAN ENTER A BUILDOFF BUT I CAN ASSURE U MY SHIT AINT GONNA BE A BADASS RIDE,BUT IT WILL BE FINISHED. I CAN'T SAY THE SAME THING BOUT B D CUZ HE HOPES FROM 1 PROJECT TO ANOTHER AND ENDS UP WITH A BUNCH OF UNFINISHED RIDEZ......  SORRY FRANK BUT IT'S THE TRUTH......LMAO
> *


the reason i go from project to project cause that's what a true builder is not from one every once in a while then get in to it. then don't finish it as to me n kb it's between me n him CHISMOSO :biggrin: and as to a build off i thought u were a bad ass painter builder that u could build bettter same bullshit diff person all talk that's it :biggrin: build off it is i'm down anytime :wave: peace.......................


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2007, 01:23 PM~9124695
> *A 4-WAY BATTLE. KB VS BD323 VS RD VS M4L!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL I'M DOWN. I DON'T GOT BEEF OR PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE HERE. HOMEBOY JUST GOT CRAZY ON ME. WHATEVER I'M NOT TRIPPIN.
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 31 2007, 01:42 PM~9124839
> *fuck it.im down.but till the first of the yr.i want to finish the monte LS. :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SURE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 05:49 PM~9125719
> *ARE YOU SURE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 03:49 PM~9125719
> *ARE YOU SURE  :biggrin:
> *


OH OK :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 06:14 PM~9125877
> *OH OK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

PISSIN ON PRIMER IS ALWAYS FUN, ESPECIALLY WHEN THE CARS LEFT TO SIT FOR ANOTHER 3 YEARS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:










> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8909131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 1 2007, 03:39 PM~9132074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 04:46 PM~9125703
> *the reason  i go from project to project cause that's what a true builder is not from one every once in a while then get in to it. then don't finish it  as to me n kb it's between me n him CHISMOSO :biggrin:  and as to a build off i thought u were a bad ass painter builder that u could build bettter same bullshit diff person  all talk that's it  :biggrin: build off it is i'm down anytime :wave: peace.......................
> *


I NEVER SAID I WUZ A BADASS BUILDER,NOR DID I SAY I WUZ A BADASS PAINTER. I JUST SAID I COULD PAINT BETTER THAN YOU...I ALWAYS SAY I'M NOT A GOOD BUILDER,I ADMIT IT I AINT GOT ALOT OF SKILLS BUT I CAN DO A BETTER PAINT JOB.....JUST ASK HENRY OR DAVID IF I BRAG ABOUT BEING THE SHIT, THEY'LL SET YOU STRAIGHT. AS FOR YOU AND DAVID NOT BEING BUDDIES NOMORE,U KNOW IT'S TRUE YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT BOUT HIM AND WHEN HE RESPONDED U GOT MAAAAAAD,,,BUT U KNOW U MISS HIM....U EVEN HAVE HIS PICTURE HANGING OVER UR BED. LFMAO.

AND ALL BCUZ OF A MODEL THAT'S CHILDISH SHIT. HENRY STILL HAS MY MUSTANG AND I HAVENT GOT IT BACK.HE'S HAD IT 4 ALMOST 3 YRS NOW,AND YOU DON'T SEE ME TALKING SHIT.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 30 2007, 11:37 AM~9114560
> *im not going to post any progress pics yet.maybe next week.gotz to keep you all on your toes. :biggrin:
> *


IN OTHER WORDS YOU AIN'T DONE #$%@....... :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Nov 1 2007, 05:07 PM~9133375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does he kiss it too? :ugh:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

EVERYDAY DAWG. HE SAYS THAT'S HIS GUARDIAN ANGEL.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 03:05 PM~9133356
> *I NEVER SAID I WUZ A BADASS BUILDER,NOR DID I SAY I WUZ A BADASS PAINTER. I JUST SAID I COULD PAINT BETTER THAN YOU...I ALWAYS SAY I'M NOT A GOOD BUILDER,I ADMIT IT I AINT GOT ALOT OF SKILLS BUT I CAN DO A BETTER PAINT JOB.....JUST ASK HENRY OR DAVID IF I BRAG ABOUT BEING THE SHIT, THEY'LL SET YOU STRAIGHT. AS FOR YOU AND DAVID NOT BEING BUDDIES NOMORE,U KNOW IT'S TRUE YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT BOUT HIM AND WHEN HE RESPONDED U GOT MAAAAAAD,,,BUT U KNOW U MISS HIM....U EVEN HAVE HIS PICTURE HANGING OVER UR BED.  LFMAO.
> 
> AND ALL BCUZ OF A MODEL  THAT'S CHILDISH SHIT. HENRY STILL HAS MY MUSTANG AND I HAVENT GOT IT BACK.HE'S HAD IT 4 ALMOST 3 YRS NOW,AND YOU DON'T SEE ME TALKING SHIT.
> *


oh my bad then ur a better painter than me good thats positive thing cause u sure 
needed come on man be honest with ur self u wish u could paint better i seen ur cars come over and i'll give some lessons ok  i don't need to ask anybody i've seen it for my self trust me u need lessons and as for braging what modeler does'nt brag it's not my fault my shit comes out better than urs :biggrin: and as for davids pic over my bed hey i need something for a test body u should see it when i painted it bald .hey did u ever get that stain out of ur custom cover u had done of david the one with his pic on it u member the one u can't wash cause all the memories on it specialy on the smile part .this pic :0. again with that david n me shit yup i got maaaaaaaad u want the truth u can't handle the truth :biggrin: 

good for u that henry still has it but when someone laughs in ur face from asking and asking and asking and asking then come talk to me 


peace out :werd:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 1 2007, 03:49 PM~9133693
> *how did you know. :0
> does he kiss it too?  :ugh:
> *


nope never know where it has been so i gave it my neighbor he need a mask for holloween :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2007, 07:22 AM~9137530
> *oh my bad then ur a better painter than me good thats positive thing cause u sure
> needed come on man be honest with ur self u wish u could paint better i seen ur cars come over and i'll give some lessons ok  i don't need to ask anybody i've seen it for my self trust me u need lessons and as for braging what modeler does'nt brag it's not my fault my shit comes out better than urs :biggrin: and as for davids pic over my bed hey i need something for a test body u should see it when i painted it bald .hey did u ever get that stain out of ur custom cover u had done of david the one with his pic on it u member the one u can't wash cause all the memories on it specialy on the smile part .this pic  :0. again with that david n me shit yup i got maaaaaaaad u want the truth u can't handle the truth :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SO WHERE IS THE PROGRESS PICS...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 5 2007, 08:28 PM~9162596
> *SO WHERE IS THE PROGRESS PICS...
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9162768
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is this topic about the story of "the comeback" :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 12:58 PM~9167431
> *is this topic about the story of "the comeback" :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 03:01 PM~9167459
> *:0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i sprayed the int another color this weekend.i dont know if i like it.what do you guys think?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 03:09 PM~9167516
> *i sprayed the int another color this weekend.i dont know if i like it.what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


so redoin something you did 2 months ago, is progress :roflmao: im just messin, givin u a hard time.. i dont even remember what it looked like before, thats how long its been, put does look good.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:10 PM~9167527
> *so redoin something you did 2 months ago, is progress :roflmao: im just messin, givin u a hard time.. i dont even remember what it looked like before, thats how long its been, put does look good.
> *


it was tan.but i wasnt feeling it tan so i changed it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:18 PM~9167598
> *:0
> *


im going to start assembling the int this week.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u addin more color to it or just straight pink


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:23 PM~9167649
> *u addin more color to it or just straight pink
> *


thats what im looking for.opinions?i was thinking of adding purple accents?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hmm, not purple, something else.. white? silver :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:28 PM~9167686
> *hmm, not purple, something else.. white? silver :dunno:
> *


lavender?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 03:29 PM~9167702
> *lavender?
> *


how dark would it look over the pink?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:31 PM~9167721
> *how dark would it look over the pink?
> *


good question.hmmm.maybe your right.white is better.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ive always liked white with pink for some reason, it makes both colors sorta pop out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:51 PM~9167798
> *ive always liked  white with pink for some reason, it makes both colors sorta pop out
> *


pink and white it is my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 01:00 PM~9167874
> *pink and white it is my friend. :thumbsup:
> *


pink and white is good. how bout pink and tan? just a thought.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 11:09 AM~9167516
> *i sprayed the int another color this weekend.i dont know if i like it.what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmn we have pics of something :biggrin: about time :cheesy: 

go with the white it'll look better


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like someone be copy off TATMAN ! BUT GO WITH IT ! 

I wouls add a darker pink inserts ! You still going with the prono pink color !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 6 2007, 03:52 PM~9168799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.might not work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ARE YOU A MOMMIES BOY KB! 



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 03:55 PM~9168821
> *i want to but now im thinking will it be to much pink?
> 
> *



YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TO MUCH PINK ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 04:09 PM~9168879
> *ARE    YOU  A  MOMMIES  BOY  KB!
> YOU  CAN  NEVER  HAVE  TO  MUCH  PINK  !  LOL!
> *


  pink it is.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MAGENTA FUZZI FUR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 06:04 PM~9169691
> *MAGENTA FUZZI FUR!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yea.ohhhhhh.dam.i dont know if i have any. :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I DO!!!!!!!!!!! NEED SOME?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 06:11 PM~9169758
> *I DO!!!!!!!!!!! NEED SOME?
> *


please. :biggrin: how much do i owe you?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOUR LIFE!!!!!!! :biggrin: NAH DONT TRIP. JUST FINISH IT. PM ME UR ADDY!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 06:13 PM~9169776
> *YOUR LIFE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  NAH DONT TRIP. JUST FINISH IT. PM ME UR ADDY!!
> *


you dont want this life.  
ill pm you rite now. :cheesy: 
i think with that i might throw some magenta patterns on this bad boy. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 6 2007, 06:37 PM~9169918
> *:0
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 6 2007, 06:14 PM~9169791
> *you dont want this life.
> ill pm you rite now. :cheesy:
> i think with that i might throw some magenta patterns on this bad boy. :0
> *



We'll be happy just to see you complete a new build ! LOL !



For real KB ! i haven't seen you have anything new since your LRB article !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 08:30 PM~9170763
> *We'll    be  happy  just  to  see you  complete  a  new build  !  LOL !
> For  real KB !  i haven't  seen  you  have  anything  new  since  your  LRB  article !
> *


its worth the wait. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KB I made you a plate to put on your LS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how about a pearl white with pink graphics? or white with pink pearl ghost graphics.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:51 PM~9187733
> *KB    I  made  you  a  plate  to  put  on your  LS  !
> 
> 
> ...


 heres another 1 !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 09:57 PM~9187785
> *heres  another  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 8 2007, 10:57 PM~9187785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.i like the idea. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE COMEBACK MY ASS. 19 PAGE'S OF BULL SHIT. JUST PAY ME AND I'LL BUILD THEM LIKE BEFORE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmmmmmn
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2007, 11:50 PM~9223482
> *THE COMEBACK MY ASS.  19 PAGE'S OF BULL SHIT. JUST PAY ME AND I'LL BUILD THEM LIKE BEFORE.
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

This book still isnt finished :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i just got the fuzzy fur in the mail from fred. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 09:57 PM~9187785
> *heres  another  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


dam is that for the model or the real deal the caddy :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUR THE RIDE YET????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 17 2007, 09:08 PM~9250331
> *FUR THE RIDE YET????
> *


yup.half done.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 18 2007, 10:05 AM~9252753
> *yup.half done.
> *


PICS OR IT AINT TRUE :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 01:37 PM~9275771
> *PICS OR IT AINT TRUE :0 :0 :0
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st.Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> 
> ...


time is ticking away.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT KB WHERE'S THE PICS??????? :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I THINK HE MENT THEY COME ON HIS BACK. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 01:23 PM~9341708
> *I THINK HE MENT THEY COME ON HIS BACK. :0
> *


  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :barf:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 01:23 PM~9341708
> *I THINK HE MENT THEY COME ON HIS BACK. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 03:23 PM~9341708
> *I THINK HE MENT THEY COME ON HIS BACK. :0
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 03:04 PM~9342001
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9341992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 03:03 PM~9341992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINI YOU GOT TO SEND ME THAT LINK AGAIN THAT HAS THE SMILEY'S. PM IT BRO...THANK'S


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 02:03 PM~9341992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin :roflmao: 


me too :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 1 2007, 12:55 PM~9349940
> *:0  :biggrin :roflmao:
> me too :biggrin:
> *


u want him to come on your back too??? :0 :0 








































j/k homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2007, 02:59 PM~9349955
> *u want him to come on your back too???  :0  :0
> j/k homie.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know it sounded gay i did'nt notice it untill it post up that sucks :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 1 2007, 08:50 PM~9352844
> *i know it sounded gay i did'nt notice it untill it post up that sucks  :uh:
> *


edit??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm not really worried bout whoring this topic... not much else goin on here.... :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT KB WHERE'S THE UPDATES???????????? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 11 2007, 01:11 PM~9426509
> *DAMN IT KB WHERE'S THE UPDATES???????????? :angry:
> *


be patient grasshopper. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 11 2007, 09:14 AM~9426537
> *be patient grasshopper. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

















































:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2007, 04:09 PM~9437141
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont you start. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 12 2007, 01:07 PM~9437577
> *dont you start. :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2007, 02:43 AM~9442679
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'M SORRY KB BUT WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS. R U EVEN WORKING ON THIS RIDE?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 25 2007, 06:07 PM~9529903
> *I'M SORRY KB BUT WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS. R U EVEN WORKING ON THIS RIDE?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 25 2007, 07:07 PM~9529903
> *I'M SORRY KB BUT WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS. R U EVEN WORKING ON THIS RIDE?
> *


with the holidays.i havnt.but i am this week.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 25 2007, 05:07 PM~9529903
> *I'M SORRY KB BUT WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS. R U EVEN WORKING ON THIS RIDE?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 04:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st.
> Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> ...


 hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9341992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st.
> Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> ...



:uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

its coming along.slow but i will get it done.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 09:39 AM~9629169
> *its coming along.slow but i will get it done.
> *


pics or it aight happenin :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 7 2008, 03:34 PM~9631579
> *pics or it aight happenin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 07:39 AM~9629169
> *its coming along.slow but i will get it done.
> *



progress pics..................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

feed the masses homie  we hungry for any progress pics....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

progress pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 11:47 PM~9637378
> *progress pics or it didn't happen.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 
i knew it he was'nt going to finish it road dogg owes me one dollar on are bet lol.................................. :biggrin:

comeback ha he should change his name from kustombuilder to nobuilder :biggrin: .............................................. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2008, 02:19 PM~9649343
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> i knew it he was'nt going to finish it  road dogg owes me one dollar on are bet lol.................................. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 9 2008, 12:35 PM~9649495
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :ugh: :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I got a little work done on the LS tonite.I will try to post pics in the morning.Im tired.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 9 2008, 08:30 PM~9655171
> *I got a little work done on the LS tonite.I will try to post pics in the morning.Im tired.
> *


only if i had a dollar for every time i heard that one.... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2008, 01:19 AM~9655637
> *only if i had a dollar for every time i heard that one....  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2008, 11:19 PM~9655637
> *only if i had a dollar for every time i heard that one....  :uh:
> *


 :rofl: ....................................................................................................... :tongue:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 9 2008, 08:30 PM~9655171
> *I got a little work done on the LS tonite.I will try to post pics in the morning.Im tired.
> *


where them pics at????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 02:05 AM~9674437
> *where them pics at????
> *


 :0 ...................................................................................... :rofl: 

:tongue: ...................................................................................... :ugh: 


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

WHAAAAT THEEEEEE FUCKKKKKK!?!?!?!?!? i want to see this shit done already


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 13 2008, 12:06 AM~9680435
> *WHAAAAT THEEEEEE FUCKKKKKK!?!?!?!?!? i want to see this shit done already
> *


 :nono: aint never gonna happen :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2008, 02:27 AM~9680535
> *:nono: aint never gonna happen  :0
> *


Never say never.im just real busy right now with my real caddy.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2008, 10:30 AM~9681986
> *Never say never.im just real busy right now with my real caddy.
> *


NO EXCUSES HOME BOY :nono: :no: :nosad:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2008, 11:30 AM~9681986
> *Never say never.im just real busy right now with my real caddy.
> *


Another rim swap?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 13 2008, 08:44 PM~9685433
> *Another rim swap?
> *


nah.its getting painted right now.Plus im working on my little girls bike too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685947
> *nah.its getting painted right now.Plus im working on my little girls bike too.
> *




what does that have to do with the price of crack in harlem?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 09:41 PM~9685998
> *what does that have to do with the price of crack in harlem?
> *


 :0 my bad.i thought you cared. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2008, 10:05 PM~9686993
> *:0 my bad.i thought you cared. :biggrin:
> *



wrong. 


















I care to see this LS finished. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 11:30 PM~9687270
> *wrong.
> I care to see this LS finished.    :biggrin:
> *


trust me.me too.im working on it now. :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

PICS?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Did a little work on the LS last night. :biggrin: 
i did the batt racks.It ill have 6 batt 2 pumps.
this week i will do the pump rack. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good so far homie!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2008, 12:54 PM~9691322
> *looking good so far homie!
> *


thx bro.its been a long process.im trying to get it done.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

another one of my other projects. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok now keep going!!!!  




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 08:22 AM~9691067
> *Did a little work on the LS last night. :biggrin:
> i did the batt racks.It ill have 6 batt 2 pumps.
> this week i will do the pump rack. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 PM~9696493
> *ok now keep going!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st. 2009?????
> Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:30 AM~9697899
> *  :biggrin:
> *


sweet.you gave me more time. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:33 AM~9697931
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  uffin:
> *


im just fukin wit cha. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any progress or just too busy bullshittin???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 02:10 AM~9732113
> *any progress or just too busy bullshittin???
> *


Im bullshittin.making necklace charms for you and your club brothers. :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 19 2008, 01:09 PM~9733788
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: 

hustlin some cash... huh... no excuses on you 1:1 ride then huh...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 11:46 PM~9737088
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> hustlin some cash... huh... no excuses on you 1:1 ride then huh...
> *


not no more now that i will have a little extra cash.so are you done rollin your eyez.are you going to buy one of the MCBA pentants?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

u got anymore pics?


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

X 2!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Not yet.I will.soon.I need to finish up some laser cutting projects. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 12:51 AM~9961251
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam fellas.I want to get my butt back ito the building.but shit.time is bad for me right now.i do miss it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do what u gotta do dammit.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10910795
> *do what u gotta do dammit.....
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i need to get on the ball wit this shit. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11284678
> *i need to get on the ball wit this shit. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11284680
> *:0
> *


  
im putting the LS on hold.That one is has alot of detail. :0 
i think ill build a quick vert caddy to get my feet wet.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 12:42 PM~11284738
> *
> im putting the LS on hold.That one is has alot of detail. :0
> i think ill build a quick vert caddy to get my feet wet.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 12:44 PM~11284751
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i just remembered were i have the colors i want to use. :0 
fuck it.im cutting the top off that bitch tonight.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 11:50 AM~11284801
> *i just remembered were i have the colors i want to use. :0
> fuck it.im cutting the top off that bitch tonight.
> *


no you won't pussy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 7 2008, 12:53 PM~11284826
> *no you won't pussy :0  :biggrin:
> *


watch me cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you back to building? pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11284901
> *you back to building? pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> *


i will in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what got you back to buildin bro? last time i talked to you,you said you were to busy to build. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT KB SEND MY FUZZI FUR BACK!!!!!!!! MONTES ON HOLD!! CHALE!!! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 7 2008, 01:14 PM~11285007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly.seeing all you guys putting out some nice rides.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 08:34 AM~11284678
> *i need to get on the ball wit this shit. :0
> *


Yea homie.... January 1st is coming up quick.....





























Oh wait wasn't it supposed to last january :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.Im calling myself out.I give myself till the majectics show to finish this.  Jan 1st.
> Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> ...


oh yea.... u never said what year.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 06:33 PM~11287845
> *oh yea.... u never said what year....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK WHAT I FINIALLY GOT FOR YOU DAVE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill take a set of those dumps, if you got more


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 10:57 AM~11506647
> *LOOK  WHAT  I  FINIALLY  GOT    FOR  YOU  DAVE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11506806
> *ill take a set of those dumps, if you got more
> *


x2, ill take a couple sets :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2008, 12:07 AM~11513438
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Now what frame do you want it set up on ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Time to dust this bitch off and get back into it. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2008, 04:28 PM~12571553
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i have been lagging to long on this build.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 31 2008, 05:38 PM~12571641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 07:26 PM~12573116
> *
> *


no dammit.Quit pming me and asking for me to spank your bare ass.Find somebody else. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8909131
> *I finally got the chance to sit down and start on my Monte LS.After a 3 yr break.I missed building.I had to attend to my Family,Career and my other family.The Car Club.2021??????</span></span>*</span>
> Its called the comeback. :biggrin:
> Im going to do my best to make this a nice ride.detail susp,detailed int,fully plumbed hydros.the works.hope i can pll it off.
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 07:26 PM~12573116
> *
> *




the spankster is at it again!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 07:32 PM~12573172
> *
> 
> 
> ...




huh i see the berries just no twig!!!! is that your mini me!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2008, 07:30 PM~12573156
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its not 2021 noew is it?so i still have time.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2008, 04:09 PM~12573456
> *huh i see the berries just no twig!!!! is that your mini me!!!
> *


did u feel dissappointed :scrutinize: 






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2008, 08:15 PM~12573496
> *did u feel dissappointed  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little!!! he always talks so big!!!!!!!!!!! until you here his voice on the phone!!!
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I THINK THE COME BACK, CAME AND WEN'T. 25 PAGE'S OF BULLSHIT. JUST CALLING IT LIKE I SEE IT. IF IT LOOK'S LIKE SHIT, SMELL'S LIKE SHIT AND FEEL'S LIKE SHIT ........ GUESS WHAT, IT'S SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 heard u were gonna start building again :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lol

damn almost a year to the day ! 

NICE BUMP !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2010, 08:35 PM~16199528
> *lol
> 
> damn    almost  a  year  to  the  day  !
> ...


damn.... i should have waited for tomorrow huh? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2010, 10:21 PM~16199356
> *
> :0 heard u were gonna start building again  :0
> *


hey rollin stop jokin around u know that aint gonna happen :biggrin: or is it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 6 2010, 01:05 AM~16199892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: maybe.if i can fit building ,family and business.i will.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 ..........................


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

tha fuck dave where the pics :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 12:06 PM~16214043
> *tha fuck dave where the pics :angry:
> *


this weekend im digging some stuff out.i need to see what i have and start working on car that have already been started to finish them.I have a ton of shit.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2010, 11:08 AM~16214052
> *this weekend im digging some stuff out.i need to see what i have and start working on car that have already been started to finish them.I have a ton of shit.
> *



:0 :0 :0 

ya but u deleted all your p bucket pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 08:06 AM~16214043
> *tha fuck dave where the pics :angry:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=409157&st=360

:biggrin: the infamous LS monte :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16274488
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=409157&st=360
> 
> :biggrin: the infamous LS monte  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

